# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  'Humans evolved after a female chimpanzee mated with a pig'

## CaseyJones

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...eneticist.html




> The human species began as the hybrid offspring of a male pig and a female chimpanzee, a leading geneticist has suggested.
> 
> The startling claim has been made by Eugene McCarthy, of the University of Georgia, who is also one of the worlds leading authorities on hybridisation in animals.
> 
> He points out that while humans have many features in common with chimps, we also have a large number of distinguishing characteristics not found in any other primates.
> 
> Dr McCarthy says these divergent characteristics are most likely the result of a hybrid origin at some point far back in human evolutionary history.
> 
> What's more, he suggests, there is one animal that has all of the traits which distinguish humans from our primate cousins in the animal kingdom.
> ...

----------


## erowe1

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...eneticist.html


Shame on Damien Gayle for being arrogant enough to think he's in any position to say that what Dr McCarthy put on his website qualifies as "compelling evidence."

A person in a position to make such a judgment isn't a person whose career is spent writing the items found here:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/sear...f=Damien+Gayle

----------


## eduardo89

Yeah, that makes sense.

----------


## oyarde

So , this guy is claiming it is pluasible that a male wild boar from North African Atlas Mountains mated with a female chimp , this off spring then mated with other chimps, next thing you know , poof , Heidelberg Man ? Nah , negative.Not possible. Heidelberg Man pre dates Chimps and wild boar.

----------


## oyarde

The avg Heidelberg Man was around the avg of today's US population , some , in South Africa , 7 feet tall.

----------


## heavenlyboy34



----------


## dannno

> Yeah, that makes sense.


The dude was the pig tho

----------


## oyarde

This certainly though  , must explain the Okefenokee ( Land of trembling earth) Swamp Pig Man sightings.

----------


## PRB

His name is "Eugene McCarthy", Eugene is code word for eugenics, and McCarthy is a mockery of Joseph McCarthy, that should be enough to tell you he's not a real scientist.

----------


## oyarde

> His name is "Eugene McCarthy", Eugene is code word for eugenics, and McCarthy is a mockery of Joseph McCarthy, that should be enough to tell you he's not a real scientist.


His kids are cute , but he looks like he may have a little Sus scrofa in him .

----------


## acptulsa

Something with 38 chromosomes mated with something with 48 chromosomes and there was offspring?

In a pig's eye.

----------


## Neil Desmond



----------


## VIDEODROME

Pigman!

----------


## mad cow

Ah,lonely nights on the Serengeti plains.This might also explain horseradish and the crabapple.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Feminist- "See? All men are pigs!"

----------


## Ronin Truth

It also may explain why the jews and moslems don't eat pork.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Kotin

Recreate this process in a lab with no aid or shut the $#@! up.. 

Chromosomal incompatibilities and pre/post zygotic control mechanisms would prevent this in nature.

----------


## donnay

>

----------


## Origanalist

If that pig didn't boink that chimpanzee we wouldn't have global warming.

----------


## jllundqu

Is THAT why people are sometimes called "Long Pig"?   LOL!

----------


## tod evans

> 'Humans evolved after a female chimpanzee mated with a pig

----------


## Ronin Truth

The Anunnaki did it.

----------


## torchbearer

makes sense

----------


## erowe1

> Recreate this process in a lab with no aid or shut the $#@! up.. 
> 
> Chromosomal incompatibilities and pre/post zygotic control mechanisms would prevent this in nature.


And yet there are those who believe that pigs and apes are ultimately descended from some common ancestor despite those things.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

So Hannity is correct everyday when he rants about men being "the descendants of apes and pigs"?

----------


## Origanalist



----------

